# mac vs pc



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

m1911 said:


> How you liking that Android OS and all the chit google shoves down your throat? :laughing:



Like Apple does. But do explain to us how you removed Ihealth, Newsstand, iBooks, Game Center, IMusic etc etc


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you really trying to get a 9 year old computer to speed up ?......I know they aren't cheap but maybe consider a new 1!?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> That thing apple has had for 5 years?



Again another Apple fanboy myth. Android was the first platform to have Swype. What was it IOS8 when IPhone got it so not really 5 years! 

You know it's so easy to check these myths out before you post them.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

What OS version are you running? We have a 2008 Mac Book that is real slow and I know it's because I'm asking it to do so much more with the latest OS version. You might could down grade the OS to an older version to speed things up.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Computers are sinkholes for time and effort and I think bootup time is probably negligible as a time waster by comparison. But it may seem like it's taking forever.

If I understand correctly, any memory can use defrag but the speed difference you gain due to reduced retrieval time is probably much less with solid state memories. No moving parts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> Computers are sinkholes for time and effort and I think bootup time is probably negligible as a time waster by comparison. But it may seem like it's taking forever.
> 
> If I understand correctly, any memory can use defrag but the speed difference you gain due to reduced retrieval time is probably much less with solid state memories. No moving parts.



Defrag is bad for solid state drives. Wears them out fast.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

CarrPainting said:


> Oh no! not another one of these threads!:whistling:laughing:
> 
> not exactly
> 
> ...


Boot time? Really? 

It's a mac. Keep Snow Leopard on it and *never* shut it off.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate google and everything they stand for - privacy steeling mofos


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I hate google and everything they stand for - privacy steeling mofos



If you don't want your info out there then turn stuff like that off. Apple do exactly the same as Google. Right now your devices are more than likely sending all your location data to Apple without you knowing. I couldn't care any less if they know where I'm going so it don't bother me. 

Here's my last data sent to Apple of my locations. 

It's about as much use to Apple as it is to you guys.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

All info is useful to these guys. 
They have the resources to use Factor Analysis, Neural Networks and Artificial Intelligence. 
They know more about what you are going to do next than you do, to at least a 50% confidence level.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> All info is useful to these guys.
> They have the resources to use Factor Analysis, Neural Networks and Artificial Intelligence.
> They know more about what you are going to do next than you do, to at least a 50% confidence level.


So what are Apple going to do with that data? Send a Apple hitman to take me out on certain days as they know where i am each day as i keep busting the Apple myths :laughing:

Im sure Apple have a use for it just like google does but currently its not doing anything to bother me. Once it does it gets turned off. I hear Apple are taking it even further though so that you cant turn it off. They will be able to track you even when your phones turned off. They are applying for a patent currently for a system with a timer that will turn the phone on without you knowing and send location data. At least with a Android phone you can take the battery out if you don't want to be tracked.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> So what are Apple going to do with that data? Send a Apple hitman to take me out on certain days as they know where i am each day as i keep busting the Apple myths :laughing:
> 
> Im sure Apple have a use for it just like google does but currently its not doing anything to bother me. Once it does it gets turned off. I hear Apple are taking it even further though so that you cant turn it off. They will be able to track you even when your phones turned off. They are applying for a patent currently for a system with a timer that will turn the phone on without you knowing and send location data. At least with a Android phone you can take the battery out if you don't want to be tracked.


Where did you hear that rumor about Apple applying for a patent to turn your phone on?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> Where did you hear that rumor about Apple applying for a patent to turn your phone on?


Its not a rumor. I don't posts myths or rumors.

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...9".PGNR.&OS=DN /20150031329&RS=DN/20150031329


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Its not a rumor. I don't posts myths or rumors.
> 
> http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...9".PGNR.&OS=DN /20150031329&RS=DN/20150031329


From the application it would be controlled by the owner of the device:

[0005] Current security features in handheld and portable products allow the location of the product to be identified when requested by the user, such as in instances where the product is lost or stolen. However, this technology is limited in cases where the product has been lost/stolen and subsequently switched off (i.e., to an unpowered state). The embodiments of the invention described below add an additional layer of security to locate devices in these situations.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah just like when Apple say they do not track your movements but they did and still do. It don't currently bother me though. Until the info is used to piss me off in some way like targeted adds of stuff I'm not interested in then to me it's not a problem. It's still worrying though that it could be used for much worse than targeting ads.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Did I mention how much I hate Android?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Did I mention how much I hate Android?



Did I mention how much I like Android?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Did I mention how much I like Android?


You're a sadist! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never understood the obsession with getting a stupid fast boot time, I have enough junk on my desk I can occupy myself for 10 seconds while my pc boots.

If I don't want to wait for it to boot I just don't shut it off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have never understood the obsession with getting a stupid fast boot time, I have enough junk on my desk I can occupy myself for 10 seconds while my pc boots.
> 
> If I don't want to wait for it to boot I just don't shut it off.



My PC ain't been turned off in almost 2 years. The last one stayed on for about 5years non stop. This current one will even boot it's self back up on its own after a power cut which is a awesome feature.


----------

